# Pressure gauge



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

I note on the Rocket Appartamento there appears to be two small lights on the bottom half of the gauge. I've never seen those lit and I can find no reference to them in the manual. Are these lights and if so what are they for?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey up,
these are rivets holding the dial in place - hopefully will never light up! Or you you're in serious trouble ?


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Ha Ha thanks. They looked like glass to me.


----------

